# New guitar day.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ill be posting soon. :cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Cool. Lookin forward to it...:dance:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Changin strangs now.

Godin Velocity. Parts made in Canada, assembled in New Hampshire.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I know Godin well. They make my seagull.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Hurry up!! My beer gittin warm!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm still stretching the strings. 

It feels and sounds good. I'm happy I traded a Mexican Strat for it.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

The Mexican Fender factory is notorious for poor quality control. I had a MIM fender Tele and it had a bent neck. You made a good trade.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i guess ill post a song till he gits it tuned.... hmmmm..pardon my nakedness......


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> The Mexican Fender factory is notorious for poor quality control. I had a MIM fender Tele and it had a bent neck. You made a good trade.


I can't say anything bad about my MiM Strat. But your right, I made a good trade. :doowapsta

Pic from CL, real pics come tomorrow with good lighting.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> i guess ill post a song till he gits it tuned.... hmmmm..pardon my nakedness......


:mpd:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

nice i'vr always been partial to blondes......:cheers:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i just got a new shecter Damian...:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

hey bud wanna jam?????


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pasadena is a LONG way from me bro. I won't have gas money for awhile.

Hopefully Ill be happy with this.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/peavey-valveking-112-combo-amp


----------

